# Anyone built a DIY projector? Bulb options?



## MikeHunt79 (Nov 7, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone on here has built thier own projector... It isn't really too difficult, if you have an LCD with the backlight part removed. A few people I have seen using osram 250W bulbs behind a lens to spead the light evenly.

I was wondering what would be a good high power and efficiecnt bulb for this. I might go for a 400w bulb I think.


----------



## imj (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi...I've never built a projector before but from my experience of Osram metal halide lamps the compact types seldome give a very white light(3000k-4000k) unless it's the generic type with E40 base with the D(daylight) indicated. I assume U are using those for general lighting?or those for projection.


----------



## winny (Nov 8, 2006)

Are you considering something like this? link 

As for a lamp, you should look for even light distribution and extremely high surface brightness. Normal 250 W projector bulbs do this quite well but if you want better, perhaps an Osram xenophot for halogen, Philips CMD-SA/T if you want HID or an ultra high pressure Hg-lamp if you want optimum.


----------



## Tidra (Nov 21, 2006)

try this link

http://www.lumenlab.com/forums/

you will be amazed what some DIY projector are capabel of

I.


----------



## cyberspyder (Nov 22, 2006)

here:

http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=111807&

brendan


----------



## Masterofbeam (Nov 23, 2006)

Hello all,

i have built a lot of projectors.

See here at album number 8 you can see how to build.
http://de.photos.yahoo.com/mikedetomaso/

The complete beamer is diy.
My first hobby, second is my Xenon project diy also here on CP.
All the parts whitout lamp, ballast igniter I can get and send for 250$
There are a lot of them available.
Its all inklusive you dont need to soldering.
All you need is a screwdriver and pincers.
I am a provessional.
I can helb at any time.
This beamer is my baby.

Display is the Sharp LQ64SP1 with 800x600 and works very well.
Playing games loking TV and so on is absolute perfect.
The controller is with remote and 1024x768 is no problem to display very well.
The objective is 230mm from docter optics germany.
So its the best objective quality in the world.
From 4m you get a 3m picture as diagonal.
Pictures are without any stripes or vissible pixels absolute clear and perfect.


Shipping is $55 with DHL, no insurance.

I use them every day for hours with a CDM-T as bulb.
Cheap and up to 12.000 hours lamplive.
Some of them have now 50.000 houres on the clock.
And are still working.

Anything inside is cheap and any time available.
Only shipping is a little expensive but what can I do...

If anybody is interestet please let me now.

Please feel free to ask me if any questions.


Best regards

Mike


----------



## aileron (Dec 3, 2006)

Three years ago, I had plans to make a projector.
I bought two ~15" diagonal fresnel lenses (split fresnel?), one small and one large round (objective?) lenses, a 250W Metal Halide ballast, and judging by my scribbles on the side of the box, three double-ended 'HQI' bulbs for which I have no appropriate 'RSC' sockets.
Then I was unable to find an appropriate LCD and the parts have sat in a drawer for the past few years. Now I don't remember what my plans were or even where to find specifications on the parts.
I believe the site has since been restructured, but I frequented one of the Video forums on diyaudio.com.
Hmm.. I have a mostly clear wall I could hang some MDF board on. I wonder if those parts I have are still useful..


----------



## Ra (Dec 11, 2006)

The biggest problem with these DIY-beamers is to get sufficient light output !

You need a LCD as small as possible to end up with enough light.
Masterofbeam propably uses a 10" or even 7" LCD..

The guyzz at Lumenlab mostly concentrate on 15" and larger panels. The result is that they get at the most about 350 ansi lumens with a 450watt HMI light-source!!

Some even use a 1000watt system trying to overcome that problem. Imagine playing for hours with a beamer that consumes at least 1150watts !!

I'm also a lumenlab-member, and I already designed a super lens to boost the light output: Hope to make a 1920x1080p full HD beamer based on a 15" LCD..
However, the frontlens of that monster will have a diameter of about 9 inch !!


Regards,

Ra.


----------

